# Hunters Knee Pod



## j_seph (Dec 18, 2005)

Got one and love it especially hunting out of my lock ons. Try one out
http://www.therealdecoy.com/hunterskneepod.html


----------



## 7401R (Dec 18, 2005)

I saw them at Oconee Bait and Tackle in Dublin and was going to get one before I left the store and I forgot to get it, but on my next visit there I will make sure to get one. I think it would be the ticket for a handgun hunter also, and that is what I use.

   7


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up, I have looked at them for years and thought what a good idea.  I will pick one up


----------



## Dub (Dec 19, 2005)

They look like the ticket during turkey season!!!!!


----------

